# Imagine That!



## Ox Eye (Dec 17, 2007)

Apparently, I'm not as "in the loop" as I once was. From Shannon Tompkins piece in today's paper, I learn the TPWD is re-studying the potential use of air-powered rifles for large game animals ... and there is something called an "air bow" that fires compressed air to propel the bolt. I did not know that such "compressed air" capabiities existed that would generate the necessary foot-pounds to propel a chunk of lead or an arrow at sufficiently lethal force to take down big game. Technology, huh?


----------



## boom! (Jul 10, 2004)

Not so new. Lewis and Clarke used them.


----------



## Ox Eye (Dec 17, 2007)

Well, yeah, but that was back when I was just a young'un. Have not seen anything commercially available that was suitable for more than target shooting and squirrel plinking, since. But, they must exist, I suspect ... or TPWD wouldn't be considering them.


----------



## tiberiuswade1 (Feb 21, 2015)

Seen a few of these guns used on hogs. Some on Utube also, but man you might get real guns at those prices. The air are loaded for about few shots, then have to be recharged.
I agree, don't think they have enough kinetic energy to take down axis deer, sheep...etc

Sent from my SM-G935V using Tapatalk


----------



## kneekap (Nov 13, 2012)

*Girandoni air rifle On L & C. Have heard it was a .50 cal.
Effective range reported 125 yds. Took forever to pump back up.
*


----------

